# Please help



## BaptistCanuk (Jul 6, 2006)

This may sound like a dumb question but I need to know the answer.

Is the word "exegete" also a verb? I've heard it used by theologians as a verb and I need to know. 

For example, one would say something like, "Martin Luther really knew how to exegete Scripture". Is this grammatically correct?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 6, 2006)

I did not find a verb usage in the older OED.


----------



## bob (Jul 6, 2006)

The word is rightly used to describe one who is good at exegesis. It is commonly used as a verb, although I believe that it is an improper useage of the word. (Having said that, I sometimes use the word as a verb!)

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by bob]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting Chris and Bob.

I don't have my Webster's 1828 Dictionary handy. Does anybody have one that can look up to see what he had?

Of course, by common usage, words can be used in a way that were originally used. I've heard it commonly used as a verb as well and would have no problem using it if the audience understood what I meant by it.

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 6, 2006)

From Wikpedia - 

exegesis 

This article is about textual hermeneutics. For the British est offshoot, see Exegesis (group). 

Exegesis (from the Greek 'to lead out') involves an extensive and critical interpretation of a text, especially of a holy scripture, such as of the Old and New Testaments of the Bible, the Talmud, the Midrash, the Qur'an, etc. An exegete is a practitioner of this science, and the adjectival form is exegetic. 

The word exegesis means "to draw the meaning out of" a given text. Exegesis may be contrasted with eisegesis, which means to read one's own interpretation into a given text. In general, exegesis presumes an attempt to view the text objectively, while eisegesis implies more subjectivity. 

One may encounter the terms exegesis and hermeneutics used interchangeably; however, there remains a distinction. Exegesis is the practical application of hermeneutics, which is the interpretation and understanding of a text on the basis of the text itself. 

Traditional exegesis requires the following: analysis of significant words in the text in regard to translation; examination of the general historical and cultural context, confirmation of the limits of the passage, and lastly, examination of the context within the text.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 6, 2006)

Webster's 1828 only listed 'exegesis', 'exegetical' and 'exegetically'. It did not list a verb form.

EXEGE'SIS, n. [Gr. to explain, to lead.]

1. Exposition; explanation; interpretation.

2. A discourse intended to explain or illustrate a subject.

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help you guys. I knew that I'd heard teachers and theologians use it as a verb. From now on I'll check a dictionary before I trust teachers and theologians and look like a fool. lol

I had checked wikipedia too but I wanted to see what you guys had to say because there's some highly intelligent people on here, including all the ones who answered me. thanks again.


----------



## DTK (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> This may sound like a dumb question but I need to know the answer.
> 
> Is the word "exegete" also a verb? I've heard it used by theologians as a verb and I need to know.
> ...


The word itself is a transliteration of a Greek verb. The Greek verb is evxhge,omai, and is used as a verb in John 18, _No one has seen God at any time. The only begotten Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, He *has declared* Him. _ It means "tell, relate, explain, report; make known, reveal (Jn 1.18)" I believe it can be used as a verb, and my precedent for doing so is its Greek usage.

DTK

[Edited on 7-8-2006 by DTK]


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

